# [H-Thrall] <useless> sucht Member



## Dweezie (7. September 2010)

useless

 

25er Raidgilde -- 6/7 Hero FL (10er & 25er)


Bitte lest euch diesen Text aufmerksam durch und entscheidet dann ob &#8220;useless&#8221; zu euch passt.

Unser Kern besteht aus sehr fähigen und zuverlässigen Spielern incl. Gilden- und Raidleitung, die große Erfahrung im WoW-Raidcontent besitzen.

Der Focus liegt beim 25er Raid - Progress!!

Ihr möchtet oben dabei sein? Seit spielerisch in der Lage dies zu tun? Erfolgreich Raiden?
Dann nutzt jetzt eure Chance und bewerbt euch bei &#8220;useless&#8221;!

Was wir von euch erwarten:

&#8226; Attendance: 
Wir erwarten von euch gerade in Progresszeiten eine möglichst hohe Raidattendance im Bereich von 90 &#8211; 95 %.

&#8226; Raid Experience:
Gesammelte Raiderfahrung ist ein ausschlaggebendes Kriterium. 
Kenntnisse aus den aktuellen Raidinstanzen sind Pflicht.
Aktuell sind 7/7 NHc vorzuweisen. Es gilt: Je länger und intensiver eure Raidvergangenheit, umso besser für uns und eure aussicht auf inv.!

&#8226; Gear: 
Wir erwarten von euch ein dem aktuellen Content angepasstes Equip, welches mit den bestmöglichen Verzauberungen und Sockeln ausgestattet wurde. 

&#8226; Class Knowledge: 
Absolute Kenntniss und beherschung eurer Klasse und ihr findet euch in jeglicher Situation im Raid zurecht.
Elitist Jerks oder ähnliche Quellen oder Spreadsheets gehören für euch zum Alltag, d.h. ihr seit immer auf dem aktuellsten Stand um das maximum aus eurem Char zu kitzeln.
Wir werden und wollen niemanden ausbilden!

&#8226; Social Skills: 
Wir suchen nette und umgängliche Spieler, die in unser Gildenklima passen, nicht nur während der Raids sondern auch außerhalb.
Sehr wichtig ist eure Fähigkeit mit eigenen Fehlern umzugehen, in Bezug auf Kritik und der Umgang mit dieser und auch dem erkennen und Verarbeiten eurer Fehler.

&#8226; Connection/Communication: 
Damit während des Raids keine Verzögerungen auftreten, solltet ihr über eine stabile Internetverbindung und über einen Rechner verfügen, der auch einer längeren Belastung standhält.
Zur Kommunikation während und auch außerhalb der Raids benutzen wir TS3. Ihr solltet technisch dazu in der Lage sein (Headset) und auch Willens, euch über dieses Tool dem Raid, in Situationen, in denen dies von Nöten ist, mitzuteilen.


Wie bewerbe ich mich?

Schriftliche Bewerbungen über unserem Forum.
Sollte eine Bewerbung vertraulich behandelt werden dann richtet diese per PN an einen der unten gelisteten Offiziere.

Folgende Informationen sollten in der Bewerbung enthalten sein:

&#8226; Persönliche Informationen
Alter, Familienstand, beruflicher Hintergrund inkl. Arbeits- bzw.
Studienzeiten
&#8226; Informationen zu deinem Charakter
Armory Link 
&#8226; Game Experience
(inkl. Guildhistory)
WoL, WWS etc.
&#8226; Interface Screenshot während des Raids

Bitte nehmt euch für Eure Bewerbung so viel Zeit, wie wir uns auch dafür nehmen werden. 
Vor der Aufnahme findet in jedem Fall noch ein längeres TS Gespräch statt, in dem wir auf das hier geschriebene zurückkommen werden. Seid also ehrlich zu euch und auch zu uns.

Nähere Informationen zur Bewerbung findet ihr in unserem Forum.

Raidtage Montag und Donnerstag von 19:45 - 23:00
Sonntag von 17:00 - 21:00

Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbung.
http://useless-thrall.com

Offi´s:
Gruuk
Shellan
Dweezi
Ceitlyn


!!!!Aktuelle Klassensuche siehe Website !!!!!!<br clear="all">


----------



## Lari (7. September 2010)

Top-Server nette Leute, viel Glück Dweezie beim Gildenaufbau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweezie (8. September 2010)

Hallo Lari^^
Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killer-Katze (9. September 2010)

Moi, Dweeezil :-) Wünsch dir ganz viel Glück beim Member rekrutieren! Wenn i selbst ned so a super Gilde hätt, wär ich scho bei dir, haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße
von der einen Jägerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweezie (6. Oktober 2010)

/Push

Momentan gesucht : 

- Heal DUDU 

- Heal SCHAMI 


Aber auch andere Klassen, wenn ihr die voraussetzungen mitbringt, können sich gerne Bewerben.

http://www.useless-thrall.de/


----------



## Dweezie (28. Oktober 2010)

/Push

Rooster offen!

http://www.useless-thrall.de/


----------



## Dweezie (4. November 2010)

Suchen noch fast alles für 25er Progress in Cata!

Schaut auf unsere HP  http://www.useless-thrall.de

Selbst wenn eure Klasse nicht aufgeführt ist Bewerbt Euch, wenn ihr den Bedingungen gewachsen seit


----------



## Dweezie (24. Januar 2011)

/Push

wir suchen wieder Verstärkung!!

Aktuell:
1x Palaheiler
1x Druidenheiler
1x Priesterheiler
1x Schurken
1x Schamanenheiler


----------



## Dweezie (27. Februar 2011)

/ Heiler gesucht, bevorzugt Palaheal!!!


----------



## Dweezie (22. Juli 2011)

/push


----------



## Dweezie (27. August 2011)

/Push

Schaut auf http://useless-thrall.com/viewnews.php ,Rooster wieder offen für erfahrene 25er Raider.


----------



## Dweezie (27. September 2011)

/Push


Nach umstruktuierung der Gilde suchen wir eigentlich alles an Klassen die 25er Progress wollen und können!

Lest den Text bitte gut durch, schaut auf unsere HP und wenn ihr glaubt gut genug für 25er Progress zu sein und meint das wir das richtige für euch sein könnten dann bewerbt euch.
http://useless-thrall.com


Vielen Dank.


----------



## Dweezie (26. Oktober 2011)

/push

25er FL -- 5/7 Hero

"useless"sucht für den 25er Fireland Content (5/7 HC) Heiler: Druide, Schamane / DD´s: Shadow, Eule.  Auch weitere Klassen bei entsprechenden Gear und Erfahrung können sich sehr gern bewerben/ Für weitere Infos, Fragen oder Raidzeiten - w/me oder besucht unser HP

http://useless-thrall.com/wrapper.php?id=board


----------



## Dweezie (13. November 2011)

/push


*25er Content   6/7 Hero FL*




"useless" sucht weiterhin Verstärkung für den aktuellen ( 6/7 Hero FL) und zukünftigen Progress-Content.

Für die aktuelle Klassensuche schaut bitte auf unsere HP.


http://useless-thrall.com/viewnews.php


----------

